
Amiga IFF file format experiments (2012) - walterbell
http://sandervanderburg.blogspot.com/2012/06/iff-file-format-experiments.html
======
bayareanative
IIRC, the Erlang BEAM format is based on IFF:
[http://erlang.org/doc/man/beam_lib.html](http://erlang.org/doc/man/beam_lib.html)

Edit: also
[http://www.erlang.se/%7Ebjorn/beam_file_format.html](http://www.erlang.se/%7Ebjorn/beam_file_format.html)
and
[https://web.archive.org/web/20011224134446/http://www.cica.i...](https://web.archive.org/web/20011224134446/http://www.cica.indiana.edu/graphics/image_specs/ilbm.format.txt)

~~~
eesmith
Or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FourCC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FourCC)
for points to some of the many formats based on that style, including PNG.

